# Material mark up for remodel



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Just a quick question for you guys doing new construction/remodels. I am getting ready to start a kithen/bath remodel with a contractor that I have done a few some small jobs for in the past that were always bided, but on this one were gonig T&M (HO request). My question is what do you mark up your materials when billing a GC and how doe's it differ when billling directly to the HO (HO run job) or when you do service? For example should the price for a 3" wye be the same for all of these customers?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Better clear up when your time starts and when it ends. Do not mark up anything high enough to be considered "robbery" Like 20 bucks for a cone washer,etc. I would get retail price of the fittings and sell them from there. Ever see what homey depot gets for a 4" sch 40 pvc 90 or 45? Its high. or just ask your supply house whats there highest price on that item.....sell it for that or more.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Why not use Manufacturers list price. If they ask you can show them the list. Some of these have the price listed o there website.

If they think your price for material is high show them the list.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I will be using list price on the fixtures its the materials for the rough that I was wondering about.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Nibco, http://www.nibco.com/assets/WROT0509.pdf Charlotte, Tyler and other have a price lists available.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks. That should help.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*t & m*

i always bill them for my time to itemize. breid


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

10-15% on the top


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Plumbdog said:


> Just a quick question for you guys doing new construction/remodels. I am getting ready to start a kithen/bath remodel with a contractor that I have done a few some small jobs for in the past that were always bided, but on this one were gonig T&M (HO request). My question is what do you mark up your materials when billing a GC and how doe's it differ when billling directly to the HO (HO run job) or when you do service? For example should the price for a 3" wye be the same for all of these customers?



It might sound mean, but I markup on EVERYTHING!! According to the state in which I practice business, I am a retailer as well as a contractor. I store, access and provide materials. To me, that is worth charging for.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Well this is old news by now but I'm late getting here so here goes. I used to charge GC's the same markup I did to HO's since my markup was never obscene and was what I needed to keep the wolves away from my door. But I found that I was losing jobs so I charged a slightly higher markup (to the builder) BUT showed a discount which made the GC's cost slightly lower than the homeowners. The end run showed about a 3 - 7% loss in product cost which is almost impossible to make up with most general contractors in my area.
Still, it got my foot in the door with a number of builders and after a few projects you could earn what you needed.


----------

